# Looking for artist's help making comic



## Nyapano (Sep 4, 2016)

I am a writer, and I am interested in writing out a comic. The idea I have so far is set and ready to go, all I'm after now is an artist who won't mind helping me, to draw up what I send. The story would depend on what characters are involved, and I don't intend to start until I know what characters are used, since it's only right to give the artist the choice of having an appearance in it or not. If you are interested in helping me, either send me a message here, email me at Nyapano@gmail.com or send me a skype message at Nyapano ^^


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm interested! I will be more than happy to draw the comics. I can draw any animals but I can't draw humans. I can draw gore but not yiffy or 18+ content.


----------



## Nyapano (Sep 26, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> I'm interested! I will be more than happy to draw the comics. I can draw any animals but I can't draw humans. I can draw gore but not yiffy or 18+ content.


I currently have an artist I am waiting on to draw, but so far it's been pretty quiet... I will definitely keep you in mind incase I do need to find someone else for any reason ^^


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 26, 2016)

Nyapano said:


> I currently have an artist I am waiting on to draw, but so far it's been pretty quiet... I will definitely keep you in mind incase I do need to find someone else for any reason ^^


thanks


----------



## Nyapano (Sep 27, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> thanks


Do you have a furaffinity page I can look at and contact at a later date? :3


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nyapano said:


> Do you have a furaffinity page I can look at and contact at a later date? :3


yes i do - Userpage of kingtiger856 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------

